# Obama won



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah  Obama won the elections 


> President Barack Obama won four more years in office on Tuesday, describing his victory over Republican nominee Mitt Romney as a call to action that would help move the U.S. past the difficult times endured during the past four years and promising "the best is yet to come."
> Propelled by wins in Ohio, Wisconsin and Iowa – states long touted as Obama’s “firewall” insulating him from his GOP challenger – the president won a long-fought election in which the economy, its slow pace of recovery and Obama’s management of it, became the central issue.
> Emerging early in the hours on Wednesday in Chicago to the tune of Stevie Wonder’s “Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I’m Yours” the president struck an upbeat note about the challenges that lie ahead during a second term, with which he’ll have to reckon almost immediately in the next few weeks.



Victorious Obama 'more determined' in face of challenges - NBC Politics


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

It's party time.!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 7, 2012)

its a good news for LGBT community


----------



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2012)

He's a very good prez, Not racist and stuff..


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Why you all are so happy that Obama won ? Its there any gain for India regarding that or its generating more jobs for Indians ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 7, 2012)

ya..India will learn to stand on its feet.


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Why you all are so happy that Obama won ? Its there any gain for India regarding that or its generating more jobs for Indians ?



Yea! financially India has benefit with that.. also in outsourcing stuff.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Why you all are so happy that Obama won ? Its there any gain for India regarding that or its generating more jobs for Indians ?



He's just One of my most Fav Prez ofcourse after APJ


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ya..India will learn to stand on its feet.



but how?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok, Lets face it.
Indians are doomed. And for Americans, it is like:

<let the pic say it>

*sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/545366_10150977641212395_1121501289_n.jpg


----------



## audiophilic (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, wohoo, he's the guy...

I think india should make obama their president, because india needs an obama.

*jennyketcham.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/naseeruddin-shah-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 7, 2012)

riight...as if the rich white guy would have opened and donated the whole US gold reserve to us if he was the president.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2012)

A lot of people might loose their Jobs in China, India, and Phillipines due to Obama not being positive towards outsourcing.
However he is a very good prez , and restricting outsourcing will help USA. So from their point of view , he is doing great.

BTW , I hope this doesn't happens with India's PM elections. Don't want MMS and K@ngress back.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 7, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Yes, wohoo, he's the guy...
> 
> I think india should make obama their president, because india needs an obama.
> 
> *jennyketcham.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/naseeruddin-shah-wallpaper.jpg



We don't more expat to rule us...We are already exporting foreign rulers for last 1000 years ...A good indian can do the job better


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't understand a very simple thing, why are indian people going ga ga over facebook and everywhere for Obama, what good will it do to us?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> I don't understand a very simple thing, why are indian people going ga ga over facebook and everywhere for Obama, what good will it do to us?



They have a habit of doing ga ga over every other issue in the virtual world , no matter what issue it is.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> I don't understand a very simple thing, why are indian people going ga ga over facebook and everywhere for Obama, what good will it do to us?



Umm, should I say it here?? Yes/No?
Think! Why we still are waiting for our joining dates in the receptive MNCs? They are related.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> I don't understand a very simple thing, why are indian people going ga ga over facebook and everywhere for Obama, what good will it do to us?



so true, maybe because a lot of us like to ape the west.........


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 8, 2012)

Does not matter who won lets hope India gain something from it. Its their country and let their people choose. We could not have modified the outcome but can hope the whatever the outcome is, it will be beneficial for us(even if it is not).


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2012)

OhBummer

cheers to Mr. Obama


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 8, 2012)

appropriate ?

*i.imgur.com/Nznpx.gif


----------



## KDroid (Nov 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> I don't understand a very simple thing, why are indian people going ga ga over facebook and everywhere for Obama, what good will it do to us?



+1 Exactly.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2012)

> so true, maybe because a lot of us like to ape the west.........


+1

WHY
are dumb indian "what is american that is good" lapdogs getting happy about the anti-outsourcing and anti-asian employee black guy getting re-elected?
what good does it do for call centre ppl?
its ok if americans get happy.they should.thier choice.atleast they EXCERCISE THIER POWER OF VOTING.not like{most of} us who NEVER vote and spend the next 5 years whining about the [party in power]'s corruption blah...blah.....


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 8, 2012)

this post has the single most concise title, EVAR.

this post has the single most concise title, EVAR.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> +1
> 
> WHY
> are dumb indian "what is american that is good" lapdogs getting happy about the anti-outsourcing and anti-asian employee black guy getting re-elected?
> ...



+1.
IT & Outsourcing Industry will be hit if he decides to reduce the un-employement.
However , the impact won't be that much. The difference in $ and INR + lazy & dumb employes , will always insure their need to outsource.
Its not the PRez who decides whether to outsource or not , its upto IT iants and companies.They find cheap & efficient labour , flexibility and versatility here. 
WHat might hit outsourcing in India would be influence of Phillipines,Vietnam and China.They are become very big competitor in the market.

Just my 0.02$


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2012)

> A day after Barack Obama was re-elected President of the United States, New Delhi impressed upon the US not to stifle outsourcing to India and the visa regime for the professionals. Washington did not give any such commitment, but laid focus on the importance of skills from India for the US economy.



Don't stifle outsourcing, India tells America


----------



## dalbir (Nov 13, 2012)

Which country is next after Iraq and Afghanistan?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

Well it doesn't really matter to me. Good for Obama.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 17, 2012)

^^Exactly my point of view. Doesn't matter to me but yes good for obama. Both Romney(well here i should use 'had'  ) and Obama have their pros and cons as far as india is concerned.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2012)

dalbir said:


> Which country is next after Iraq and Afghanistan?



Pakistan.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2012)

If that happens, I'm sure Pakistan will try to nuke us.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 18, 2012)

don't really care who actually wins..
but the news helps to decide...
since obama won, pulled out of the us stock markets..  made a dirty profit.. if it was the other guy, would hv retained my stocks, and profit again.. 
whatever..!


----------

